
Horrifically bad software demo becomes performance art - blasdel
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/09/horrifically-bad-software-demos-become-performance-art.ars
======
charliepark
What a total disrespect for the students that were there. 35 minutes of
painful awkwardness, with absolutely nothing to redeem it.

I don't know what the students were anticipating, or if they were required to
be there for credit, but the whole ordeal was pathetic. And calling it
"performance art" doesn't elevate it or make it in any way worthwhile.

~~~
jsyedidia
This was from a class for students in the UCSD "Interdisciplinary Computing
and the Arts" major. Presumably this was very on-topic for that class. In any
case, it's hilarious!

------
compay
Great idea, horrible implementation. 5 minutes of something like this followed
by an actual serious and worthwhile presentation might have been pretty funny.
But 35 minutes is definitely moving into Yoko Ono territory, and not in a good
way.

------
apowell
Neat concept, but the title "The Last Lecture" reminded me of this:
<http://www.cmu.edu/randyslecture/>. It's surely a coincidence, but an
unfortunate one.

And if you haven't watched Randy Pausch's "Last Lecture", you should.

~~~
tlrobinson
Did you watch the video? I don't think it's a coincidence, he makes pretty
blatant references to Randy Pausch's "Last Lecture".

This video is just painfully awkward, but I guess that's the point.

~~~
apowell
No, I just read the article (sitting in a coffee shop at the moment). I'll
have to watch the video when I get home -- thanks for clearing that up.

------
psyklic
The only reason I wouldn't have gotten up and left would have been the guy's
story about his deceased student. There are glimmers of a potential
performance art, but the video is mostly just awkward. He's lucky there
weren't any interruptions or the video playing in the background would have
been out of sync.

------
huhtenberg
Video

<http://www.lumalin.com/lumalin_films/last_lecture.php>

------
gjm11
Horrifically bad software demo becomes horrifically bad performance art.

------
chrischen
Microsoft need no pre-recorded video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y_Jp6PxsSQ>

------
chrischen
The assistants were unrealistically disobedient. And when the computer fell
there was like nothing plugged in the back (but somehow it messed up the
game).

------
gfodor
Don't watch it.

------
joecode
worth it for the jesus puppet. everything else was pretty tiring.

